# "My Posts" Function Not Working



## buffnut453 (Aug 7, 2013)

Any attempt to view "My Threads", "My Posts" or "My Replies" results in the following error:

Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


UPDATE: I get the same problem when trying to use the Search function.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's been that way since the crash. They are working on it and I can't remember where I posted.

Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2013)

We are well aware of it. Pretty hard to get anything done thought without Horse around.

We are working on it, and hopefully we will have this forum up and running as soon as possible.


----------

